# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] hotpoint Ariston ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ !!!

## Theodora kroba

Καλημέρα ειμαι νεο μελος στη σελίδα ελπιζω να μην κανω κανενα λαθος ! το ψηγειο μου απο χθες κανει σαν κομπρεσερ... πειτε μου οτι δεν παιθενει.... :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επειδή θόρυβος δεν μπορεί να είναι μόνο από το μοτέρ αλλά και από ανεμιστήρα αν έχει . Κάνε μια χειροκίνητη απόψυξη (με ανοικτές πόρτες , κλειστό το ψυγείο από το ρεύμα για 1-2 μέρες ) και επανέλαβε την λειτουργία .

----------


## Theodora kroba

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση κυριε Κυριακίδη. η αληθεια ειναι οτι γενικα ανα διαστηματα σταματαει και ακουγετε κατι σαν βουητο, και οταν παει να κανει κατι σαν να θελει να ξεκινεισει να δουλευει ξανα πιανει το κομπρεσερ για πολυ ωρα.... δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινεται τι εννοω....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για πρόβλημα στο μοτέρ φαίνεται να έχει που δεν μπορεί να ξεκινήσει (αν τα διαστήματα θορύβων που αναφέρθηκαν είναι για δευτερόλεπτα ). Δεν επιβεβαιώνεται με σιγουριά αυτό , γιατί εκτός την υποψία καθεαυτού βλάβης του μοτέρ , μπορεί να είναι και άλλες . Παρέμβαση τεχνικού από κοντά χρειάζεται.

----------

